# Water Slide Decal Question



## ladycop322 (Jun 28, 2015)

I am getting ready to make two commissioned pens for a client in Puerto Rico.  I have never used water slide decals.  

I am planning on spray painting the tubes black, applying the decal, then casting.  I use West Products Epoxy and Hardener.  The stuff gets pretty warm after about 20 minutes.

Question for those of you who may be able to assist...

Will the decal shrink while it sits in the mold and Pressure Pot due to the chemical reaction?  

Anyone out there that can help?  I would greatly appreciate it 

Michelle


----------



## Janster (Jun 29, 2015)

Most likely a Black background is NOT going to work for you. Any clear areas on your decal will show up as black!


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with Janster about the black... I would recommend testing your decals on various colors of background before painting the tubes. I had a Redbox decal that I thought would look good on a red painted tube... Wrong! All the details washed out. Finally opted for a white painted tube after trying black, various shades of the red, and a neutral grey!  Also, if you use decals like Testors, there is a spray bonder that must be used after printing the decals. Would also use some sort of clear spray or CA over the tube after applying the decal and before casting. I think being patient between steps is important also... i.e. I usually wait 24-48 hours between printing the decals an applying the bonder. Wait same amount of time before sealing in the ClearMax Ultra Gloss spray and again waiting another couple of days before casting. Some people wait longer to things to dry... Again, just don't rush the steps. 

Good luck, Jeff


----------



## vakmere (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/another-decal-question-131142/

See post #7 and see if that helps.


----------



## sumterdad (Jul 4, 2015)

Skeleton2014 said:


> Would also use some sort of clear spray or CA over the tube after applying the decal and before casting. I think being patient between steps is important also... i.e. I usually wait 24-48 hours between printing the decals an applying the bonder. Wait same amount of time before sealing in the ClearMax Ultra Gloss spray and again waiting another couple of days before casting. Some people wait longer to things to dry... Again, just don't rush the steps.
> 
> Good luck, Jeff


I say the same I usually print it then spray it with a clear coat after ink dries then wait a day to apply.  Once you apply it make sure you wait a day or two to allow any water trapped under the decal to dry.  Then cast as you normally would


----------

